# 05 GTO catback



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Does anyone know who makes the best catback for thw 05 GTO.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

YellowGOAT1 said:


> Does anyone know who makes the best catback for thw 05 GTO.


i belive that its your prefence. i am going with magnaflow catback because of the sound clips i heard i like that one the most. just my prefence not saying its the best:cheers


----------



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Where did you go to here sound clips.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

YellowGOAT1 said:


> Where did you go to here sound clips.


here u go buddy hope u enjoy i no i did:lol: 
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3564&highlight=sounds+exuasht


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

YellowGOAT1 said:


> Does anyone know who makes the best catback for thw 05 GTO.


I went for looks [5" tips] and sound. That's why I went with Borla. Borla usually has a nice throaty, mellow tone...but not too loud [SLP and Magnaflow is a better choice if you want louder] because when I go with LT headers I didn't want it to get too obnoxious on me. The fit and finish was nearly perfect on my Borla cat-back IMO. I've seen some cutaways on the Corsa mufflers...pretty high-tech designs and high-quality.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

:agree , Borla is definitley a very nice refined sound. What LT's are you going with ModBoss? I am putting Kooks LT's in soon, can't wait to hear/see/feel the difference.


----------



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

which is the best for the money.Sounds the best.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

YouHolden? said:


> :agree , Borla is definitley a very nice refined sound. What LT's are you going with ModBoss? I am putting Kooks LT's in soon, can't wait to hear/see/feel the difference.



Probably SLP. Seems like a lot of members like the Kooks tho'.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Magnaflow catback !!! Nice Sound, Quality, Fit & Easy Install


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

I have the (Borla) Banshee Exhaust w/ Random Tech cats. I got what I thought was _best for me_, which was getting a bit more HP for a daily driver without going overboard. It has a subtle rumble at idle, but really roars when you open it up. Yes it has a little resonance, but I can live with it. So it will send the appropriate warning to anyone assuming you are driving "a new Grand Am", but at the same time you can make it through the neighborhood without waking everyone up- if you take it easy.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

YellowGOAT1 said:


> which is the best for the money.Sounds the best.


I'll say Magnaflow...my Borla was just over $900.00 with shipping, and that was a good deal :willy:

Magnaflow is a good system for probably a lot less $


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I'd say best bang for buck is SLP, I sell the LM II for $649.00 and it sounds great! The Magnaflow and Corsa sound very good as well but are easily $200+ more. Either way you chose to go let me know, I'll hook you up on the price!:cheers


----------



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

I am thinking about the SW catback it comes 304 stainless and is 3" instead of 2 1/2.SW is 749.00 that includes shipping.The 3" suppose to have a deeper throaty sound.The SLP is 100.00 dollars cheaper I think.


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I've been thinking of getting the Loudmouth put on my car....but my friends have Borlas on their firehawks and it sounds soooo good. 

To tide me over until I get LT's and actual catback...I did the muffler delete and it sounds pretty good. If i close my eyes, I swear I have like a 60's muscle car. I get many compliments on the sound. I've run into alot of classic muscle car guys and they have said..."That is what the GTO is supposed to sound like!"


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

I was going to order some RT cats, if I did stumble accorss a nice deal on some long tube headers. arty: 

Well in all, my combo is Stainless Works Headers and 3" Exhaust. I found a shop online, www.dezod.com, that hooked me up with a great deal on the headers and exhaust....I sent them this pic of my car with it on. Sounds great and a huge difference in mid-range. 










Props to Paul there for hookin it up with the pricing and shipping. Thanks again guys. 


Hope that helps.


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

hey buff where in buffalo u from i lived in tonawanda and raced at lancaster raceway...


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

05 goatman said:


> hey buff where in buffalo u from i lived in tonawanda and raced at lancaster raceway...


I live in Clarence. I raced at NYI though because it was a 1/4 in comparison to Lancaster. :cheers


----------



## JCF2005M6 (Nov 19, 2004)

Happy New Year to everyone here at GTO Forum. I have been reading this forum for the past year as I have purchased a 2005 GTO Phantom Black/Red Leather Interior M6 February of this year. While I do not have as much expertise as Groucho, nevertheless, I truly enjoy what has been posted here, as it is a definitive escape from my trading responsibilities.

I have decided that I will be going with the Borla Cat Back system and a K&N Cold Induction Kit for my first mods. For my vain exterior preference, I have decided on switching my red 2005 tail lights for some sleeker 2006 tail lights, as I believe it will look nicer; I have decided against the SAP kit, as it jus doesn't do it for me.

I live in Long Island in Far Rockaway, and I have only seen one other 2005 GTO, a Red on Red sled that I stopped by and chatted with a few months ago. Again, I wish everyone a superb New Year, and look forward to reading and learning about all things GTO.

JCF


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I'd say best bang for buck is SLP, I sell the LM II for $649.00 and it sounds great! The Magnaflow and Corsa sound very good as well but are easily $200+ more. Either way you chose to go let me know, I'll hook you up on the price!:cheers


pm has been sent steve


----------

